

Help crowdfund the future of better nutrition, in a one-click gadget - shonutrition
http://igg.me/at/shonutrition

======
shonutrition
Forget about your vitamins? Deterred by hard to swallow pills? sho™ can help.
You can click your way to better health with the all-new sho™ Vitamin System,
now crowdfunding on Indiegogo. Easy to use, easy to swallow, fun Nutriball™
dispenser makes better nutrition just a click away.

